# Planting sheet moss question?



## InfiniteDR3AMER (Jun 4, 2015)

I watched a video of a guy that used weed blocker as his background and planted moss all on it, i plan on using weed blocker as my background as well and was wondering if i can plant "sheet moss"on it and how it's done?


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

I think I know what video you're talking about. The thing he used as the background is called "Hygrolon". Not sure if it would work with weed blocker though.


----------



## chin_monster (Mar 12, 2006)

if it is hygrolon in question, it's an entirely different animal than weedblocker fabric. hygrolon is a water wicking fabric that traps, holds and disperses water in itself. weedblocker does not.

"real" hygrolon is a bit difficult to source in the US as it's not currently being imported by a company -although there were a couple listings on ebay the last time I looked (and a premium was wanted for it)

the current (reasonable) option for wicking fabric is "spyra" by folius. it is a bit different than hygrolon including that it's black rather than brown, but does pretty much the same thing


----------



## InfiniteDR3AMER (Jun 4, 2015)

If i dont end up using "hygrolon" or that other fabric what are some other methods to get my background pure moss with a few vines?? I will look up the hygrolon though when i get home from work.


----------



## InfiniteDR3AMER (Jun 4, 2015)

chin_monster said:


> if it is hygrolon in question, it's an entirely different animal than weedblocker fabric. hygrolon is a water wicking fabric that traps, holds and disperses water in itself. weedblocker does not.
> 
> "real" hygrolon is a bit difficult to source in the US as it's not currently being imported by a company -although there were a couple listings on ebay the last time I looked (and a premium was wanted for it)
> 
> the current (reasonable) option for wicking fabric is "spyra" by folius. it is a bit different than hygrolon including that it's black rather than brown, but does pretty much the same thing


I attached a photo of what I have


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

You could use that as a separation layer for your false bottom. But that will not wick moisture vertically like you are expecting.

Why not try a cork bark mosaic? 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...-mosaic-living-drip-wall-pond-method-how.html


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

Don't use it as a false bottom. It hold moisture in your substrate too well. Use fiberglass window screening.


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

ecichlid said:


> Don't use it as a false bottom. It hold moisture in your substrate too well. Use fiberglass window screening.


Haha I know what you mean, the one I bought doesn't allow ANY water pass through it.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Okapi said:


> You could use that as a separation layer for your false bottom. But that will not wick moisture vertically like you are expecting.
> 
> Why not try a cork bark mosaic?
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...-mosaic-living-drip-wall-pond-method-how.html


Ya I'm partial to that method  

Also I haven't actually done it yet, but I think it will work really well... Use spyra, or hygrolon against the back glass then attach the cork pieces, then jam the long fiber sphagnum in like you normally would. I would probably use gorilla glue to attach the spyra to the glass, silicone may work, but I've seen silicone soak into half inch thick dense fern board and nearly kill a plant growing on it before it cured, and I'm just a little leary that silicone will soak into the spyra/hygrolon enough to interfere with moisture wicking and possibly plant growth more then gorrilla glue might... 

But in all honesty it would probably work fine, especially if you aren't trying to attach anything that has live plants on it before stuff has cured... *I'm probably just being paranoid.* That fern board was the ultra dense stuff, not the usual panels so I was surprised when the silicone did that much damage to a plant on the other side of it. 

I've found that especially if some of the cork pieces are placed low enough on the background that they are partially buried by the substrate they help wick moisture from the substrate into the mosaic background. Spyra/hygrolon should facilitate this even more, and basically if the tank isn't really tall, or heck maybe if it is using this method; It should pretty much negate the need for a misting system or drip wall to keep the background moist. 

Also just a side note:
Many people do the cork mosaic by filling it in with foam, and then coating the foam with peat or whatever, and these vivs often look great but basically it kinda defeats the purpose in my opinion. The whole point is for the plants to be able to root into, under, and around the cork, and to offer the opportunity for moss to fill in anywhere the plants might fall short, which I think tends to happen easier in sphag then on coated foam. 

Plus the ease/simplicity of the method is kinda wasted when you go through all that hassle to create that cork mosaic, then end up foaming in the cracks, and then coat things in peat. Cork on glass, with long fiber sphag jammed in... That it's all that is needed, and it works great. But this spyra/hygrolon variation might be worth it 

So just in case I wasn't clear...
Stick spyra/hygrolon to the glass, stick cork to the fabric with dabs of silicone, foam, or gorilla glue, keep your gaps between cork pieces under an inch to help make sure the moss never falls out, and shove some plants/moss samples in it, or put them against the background and let them grow up it. 

I might be kinda biased, but once you get past the actual breaking/cutting up of the cork pieces which you might not even have to do if you have enough crap lying around, it really is one of the best bang for the buck/effort background methods I've seen/used.


----------



## InfiniteDR3AMER (Jun 4, 2015)

That sounds like an amazing idea!  but it's kind of too late I ended up doing the spray foam background and sprinkling it with coco fiber substrate from a hydroponics store, do you think the moss will still be able to climb and grow up that?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I think so, but not sure


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

An aquatic moss like java, a liverwort like riccia, or an utricularia like Sandersonii would climb on just about any background if kept most and humid.


----------

